# Electric Chair, low tech.



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ths is my chair from last year. This is the ultimate in low tech. Sorry if its rough but I think it gets the point across.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice! I like the idea of putting sheet metel under the chair, It probably makes for a louder sound eh? I will mention that one to hubby!


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

*a*

that is a good idea


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man, I'd like to take it for a spin! looks great... very under the radar.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice, good use of parts


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats not rough at all. Its an excellent looking chair. Great idea putting the strobe in the cap!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice jerryrig! Very creative!


----------

